# Spearfishing in Marathon before the close of grouper season



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

4 groupers yesterday and 3 today.  We also did well with the hogfish, mangroves, ceros and yellow jacks. I have to get a larger boat, we couldn't make it out to our deeper spots. I am going to sell this boat if you know anyone interested. It's solid as a tank and runs great.

Today's catch









Those two groupers in the cooler my son shot both of them with one shot.  He saw the 29 inch black in a hole and when he pulled the fish out of the hole he had a 26 black also.  He was so stoked. They had a great two days.









Yesterday's catch


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

When i come down again you gotta show me just one of your spots haha
killed it, now u got alot of eatin to do


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Will share, send me a message next time you are down.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm jealous of your freezer right now


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

It was one of those great days, fish everywhere.  Large schools of big jacks with sharks following them then the cobia right behind the sharks.  The cobia where small below legal size to shoot.  The jacks where all over 20 lbs.  The hogfish where in packs, it was a great day.  Lots of boats in the water, the Keys are packed with people and boats.  It was very nerve racking with so many kids in the water and all the boats that didn't have a clue.  No one respects a dive flag or area that you are diving. The Keys are great always lots of fish, it seems like it's getting better with all the regulations. I do better in the Keys then I do in Bimini.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice haul with the family. What's the aggregate for black and gags--I was told 3 by LEO?


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

1 Black per person


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Lots of dead fish If there were lots of boats were they spearfishing too.


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Congrats on the haul looks like you all had a blast 
LCW


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes lots of divers in the water and also people bottom fishing.  This is the busy time in the Keys, it looks like things are getting busy.  When I went to the Publix the bread was sold out, that's a first for me. Yes kids had a great time, heading back this weekend, we will hit the Atlantic for the Hog Fish and the Gulf for the Mangroves.


----------

